# Seeking Livery Yard within Cobham, Byfleet Road



## brenin_aur24 (2 September 2014)

Hi

I am seeking a livery yard within the Cobham/Byfleet (Redhill road/Byfleet road) areas that offers both DIY Livery and grass livery at a reasonable price? I am not from the area but I am potentially moving to Cobham within the next few weeks so any suggestions will be grateful. I was told about Silvermere Farm Livery but I have been unable to find any contact details for them; is there anyone who has any contact details for Silvermere Farm?

Many Thanks


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 September 2014)

I thought Silvermere was a RS only these days?

OP, worth you looking at Ockham as is very close to Cobham (parts are in walking distance) also more yards there & with hacking.

For round Byfleet/west byfleet try: 
West Hall livery
Hollybush Stables
Woodruff equestrian


----------



## brenin_aur24 (2 September 2014)

Silvermere Equestrian Centre is R/S only but apparently there is Livery at Silvermere Farm.

Thank you, will contact the above you have stated  

Many Thanks!


----------



## sam_m (16 September 2014)

I have experience of both Hollybush (Woodruff became Hollybush) and West Hall. With the very wet winter we had last year I would be reluctant to move to either of these as both are on the flood plains and when I was involved with both of them (West Hall 7 years ago, Hollybush 12 years ago) both got extremely muddy and deep very quickly.

Off my head in Cobham direction is Poynters, Lodge Liveries, Cobham Park, Pachesham and Lower Farm


----------

